# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  سورس کد لیست وبلاگ های بروز شده بلاگفا

## yones_safari

:لبخند گشاده!: با سلام و درود خدمت همه دوستان
بلاخره بعد دو سال وی بی رو باز کردم و یه برنامه نوشتم که فکر کنم به دردتون بخوره!!!این برنامه ای که نوشتم لیست وبلاگهای بروز شده بلاگفا رو در میاره و لینکهاشون رو نشون میده!!فکر کنم اکثرا دنبال این کد بودید ولی ناکام مانده بودید!! :کف کرده!: داداش بفرما دانلود کن!همراه با سورس کد برنامه!!! :خجالت: 
توضیح در مورد کد برنامه:
لیست وبلاگ های بروز شده بلاگفا توسط خود سایت در آدرس زیر قرار داره:
http://www.blogfa.com/members/Updated.aspx
 
p1.PNGحال کاری که من توی برنامه کردم اینکه فقط با استفاده از ابزار Microsoft Internet Transfer Control 6.0 این صفحه رو دانلود کردم و روش جستجو کردم تا آدرس های بروز شده رو پیدا کنم.
عکسی از محیط برنامه:
p2.PNGدر ضمن مشکلات و نظراتطون رو هم بدین تا رفع کنم. :متفکر: 
فایل اجرای به همراه سورس کد رو هم در سایت ضمیمه کردم.
تشکر هم یادتون نره!البته اگه خوشتون اومد! :لبخند گشاده!: 
با تشکر از همه :تشویق:

----------


## aminghaderi

سلام ، می تونم بپرسم چطوری تونستید اون paging رو دور بزنید؟؟
من هم می تونم چنین کاری رو با زبان دیگه در بیارم ولی اون paging رو نمی تونم دور بزنم و عملا فقط صفحه اول رو می تونم بگیرم.

لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید.
ممنون.

----------


## redroom

:اشتباه: من اینو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چجوری ازش واسه وبلاگم استفاده کنم هر وقت که یه مشکلی پیش میاد و میخوام حلش کنم اطمینانم نسبت به بی سوادیم تو کامپیوتر بیشتر میشه ولی خوب بالاخره همتون از یه جایی شروع کردین ممنون میشم کمک کنین :خجالت:

----------


## gorg313

*منم يه چيزي نوشتم که تکراري هستش ولي جالبه ليست وب هاي به روز شده را به دست مياره

البته سورسش بود من فقط تغييرات و سادگي را نوشتم 

اگه بچه ها بخوان مي تونيم اينجا يه ارسال نظر بلوگفا و پيش رفته هم بسازيم

اميدوارم خوشتون بياد

ضميمه شد*

----------

